# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Help understanding total versus free testosterone

## Infralap

Can someone help me understand the diference between free and total testosterone ? 
The main issue is that one doctor (medical generalist) will not put me on testosterone theraphy because of my free testosterone while another specialized doctor (urologist) would using my total testosterone. 

I am 34 years old and this is the lab info from Quest Diagnostic

TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL 221 reference range 250 - 1100 ng/dL (LOW)
TESTOSTERONE, FREE PERCENT 2.82 % reference range 1.50 - 2.20 % (HIGH)
FREE TESTOSTERONE 97.6 pg/mL reference range 35 - 155 pg/mL (NORMAL)

----------


## Merc.

> Can someone help me understand the diference between free and total testosterone ? 
> The main issue is that one doctor (medical generalist) will not put me on testosterone theraphy because of my free testosterone while another specialized doctor (urologist) would using my total testosterone. 
> 
> I am 34 years old and this is the lab info from Quest Diagnostic
> 
> TESTOSTERONE, TOTAL 221 reference range 250 - 1100 ng/dL (LOW)
> TESTOSTERONE, FREE PERCENT 2.82 % reference range 1.50 - 2.20 % (HIGH)
> FREE TESTOSTERONE 97.6 pg/mL reference range 35 - 155 pg/mL (NORMAL)


Your total test level is VERY low ... Free test is test that is not bound to the receptor ( just floating ) ... Total test is free and bound test ...


Protocols can greatly vary from doc to doc .. You wouldn't believe how many docs i see read bloodwork improperly ..Most endocrinologist I know look at total test levels to determine if HRT is a advisible protocol for that patient.. 

You need to see a endocrinologist ... They have the most experience with reading bloodwork and diagnosing properly .. 

With your total test levels that low (for your age) you should consider doing HRT ( after taking to a doc that understands the endocrine system)..

Here is a link to my bloodwork sticky if you want to check it out ( has lots of lab values and stuff like that ) ..

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=254423


Merc.

----------

